# Condenser fan airflow direction??



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Pulling. Better distribution and removal of heat and the entire condenser gets some benefit from it.

The best way to clean that is to shut it off drape wet towels over the condenser and blow high pressure air back through the coils, wow look at that dirt.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

As above, pulling.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

The only units that push air through a coil are gas furnaces with the cooling coil on top, and some True reach-in boxes.
Of course there are units where the tech puts the blade on backwards or installs the wrong motor..but that doesn't count


----------



## nicksab (Aug 21, 2011)

alright i got it. Pulling is better but i am still not convince about all the crap it sucking in the condenser. I mean i understand that it benefits the rest of the equipment by giving it air but wow!! anything that goes by the condenser gets sucked in. poor spiders lol


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

anything that goes by the condenser gets sucked anyway.......from outside to inside ( normal way ) or from inside to outside ( some old system ).:thumbup:.........you just need coil cleaner to fix this problem. :whistling2:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

That's how millions are designed, to bad about the spiders I want cold beer.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

The spiders live in the control panel. Where is that beer?


----------



## nicksab (Aug 21, 2011)

well if any of you live in northbay california, i would be more than happy to offer you a a cold beer


----------

